# "Gulfrecruiter.com" is this website a scam ?



## tdlokesh

Hi friends,

I was searching for job in IT field and saw that most of the jobs in GNcareers.com was been posted by gulfrecruiter.com website. Just want to know if any of you have registered in gulfrecruiter.com website and is this consultancy posts genuine jobs or just scamming the people.

please share some of your experiences here about this website or any other website you have registered.


----------



## 132467

Theres no need for me to register in order to determine whether the site is a scam or not.

If it asks for money in order for u to apply for a job which is already listed it is a scam.

If it doesn't ask for money, then it is not a scam.

Anything that offers to make you more money by asking for money from you is a scam.


----------



## lmstodomingo

*check their contact number*



tdlokesh said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I was searching for job in IT field and saw that most of the jobs in GNcareers.com was been posted by gulfrecruiter.com website. Just want to know if any of you have registered in gulfrecruiter.com website and is this consultancy posts genuine jobs or just scamming the people.
> 
> please share some of your experiences here about this website or any other website you have registered.


I requested my brother-in-law who in turn requested his friend in Dubai to check their [GulfRecruiter] contact number indicated in their website. They only got an answering machine and directed to make contact thru email only. If GulfRecruiter is legit, they should have someone to manned their office and not just an answering machine. Beware.

Anyway, I'm still trying my chance in Dubai.


----------



## toodles

*Gulf Recruiter*

Gulfrecruiter.com is a scam now their site is unreachable, but I would blame the local authorities, how can they not know that this site is a scam, secondly, the jobs posted on this site are advertised thru Gulf News, shouldn't gulf news verify this legitimate status of such organisations before publishing these openings? Does Gulf News have any Corporate Responsibility or is it just like any other company just going after money


----------



## Navaron

scam.... try gulftalent.com


----------



## dubaiguy2016

*Dubai*

I think the job recruiter in gulf new is fraud. I have sent hundred of cvs to them. I have never received a single response from them.


----------

